# LA and NY Makeup School



## eve62 (Jul 5, 2006)

Makeup Designery
They also make the MUD products...ever heard of them?

Has anyone been to this school, or know anything about it?
http://www.makeupschool.com/

Thanks


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 6, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48442

That's my thoughts on the program after the first couple days & then again after the completion of the beauty course.  I'm in the Fashion program so I'm not completely done with the school, but you get the idea.

And their products are pretty decent.  The texture of the matte shadows can be a little hard to work with at first, but you get used to it (it's not my preferred source of shadows, but it does the job...and as a student/alum/professional ma you get 40% off their stuff.


----------

